# [TUTO] BootCamp Windows 7 (SSD+Optibay)  sans DVD, USB



## neospeed (11 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Après avoir longuement essayé d'installer Windows 7 après avoir installé mon SSD voici ma solution. 

Pour info : mon MacBook Pro tournant sur Maverick (BootCamp 5) et datent de Mid-2010 je ne peut pas booter sur une clé USB ou disque externe déjà essayé mille fois avec rEFIt... 

*Source :* Laas (merci à eux et leur communauté)

*Pré-requis :*
MacBook Pro 15" Mid-2010
SSD Crucial M500 240Go + Disque Dur 320 Go à la place du SuperDrive (Optibay)
OS X 10.9.2 (Maverick)
Modèle : MacBookPro6,2
Version de la ROM de démarrage*: MBP61.0057.B0F
Version BootCamp : 5.1.2

*Tutorial :*
Autoriser à créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 sur l'Assistant Boot Camp
Dans */Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant Boot Camp*, clic droite *"Afficher le contenu du paquet"*

Ouvrir le fichier *"Info.plist"* présent dans le dossier *"Contents"* avec un éditeur de texte (pour ma part Smultron (Fraise))

Dans la section *"DARequiredROMVersions"*, rajouter la version de la ROM de démarrage 

```
<string>MBP61.0057.B0F</string>
```
 
Remplacer la section *"PreUSBBootSupportedModels"* par *"USBBootSupportedModels"*

Ajouter le modèle de votre ordinateur

```
<string>MacBookPro6,2</string>
```
 
Dans la section *"Win7OnlyModels"*, rajouter le modèle de votre ordinateur 

```
<string>MacBookPro6,2</string>
```
 
Sauvegarder

Ouvrer le Terminal, et re-valider la signature de l'assistant Boot Camp par la commande suivante : 


```
sudo codesign -fs - /Applications/Utilities/Boot\ Camp\ Assistant.app/
```
 
		Résultat : 
	
	



```
/Applications/Utilities/Boot Camp Assistant.app/: replacing existing signature
```
		Remarque : OS X vous demandera d'installer des libraries de dév pour que la commande fonctionne
 

Préparer votre partition de BootCamp
Laisser cocher *"Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieur"* + *"Installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou version ultérieur"*
Créer votre clé USB bootable (DD externe fonctionne aussi) à partir d'un ISO Windows (obliger pour pouvoir créer la partition)
Faite une seconde partitions sur le SSD (pour ma part 80 GO pour Windows)


Redémarrer sur OS X


Installer *rEFIt* et *VirtualBox* (pour ma part version 4.3.10), redémarrer sur OS X


Démonter la partition BootCamp


Ouvrer le Terminal
Exécuter les commandes suivantes : 

```
[B]Commande 1 : [/B]
cd ~/Desktop

[B]Commande 2 : [/B]
mkdir Install_Win

[B]Commande 3 : [/B]
cd Install_Win

[B]Commande 4 : [/B]
diskutil list

[INDENT][B]Mon résultat :[/B]
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X                    159.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         80.0 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre 1            319.7 GB   disk1s2[/INDENT]
		
[B]Commande 5 : [/B]		   
sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk0 -filename bootcamp.vmdk -partitions 4

[B]Commande 6 : [/B]
sudo chmod 777 /dev/disk0s4

[B]Commande 7 : [/B]
sudo chown $USER bootcamp*.vmdk
```

 
Ouvrer *VirtualBox*
Nouvelle machine 
Choisissez bootcamp.vmdk
Configurer la machine virtuelle
Modifier l'ordre d'amorçage pour mettre le CD/DVD en premier
Sélectionner l'ISO pour le CD/DVD
Démarrer la machine virtuelle et installer jusqu'a l'étape de saisir le nom de l'ordinateur
Arrêter la machine virtuelle


Redémarrer sur OS X


Ouvrer le Terminal
Exécuter les commandes suivantes : 

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0
sudo killall Finder
```

 
Supprimer, tous les fichiers et dossier présent sur la partition BootCamp (sauf les dossiers *".Trashes"* et *".fseventsd"*
*NE VIDER PAS LA CORBEILLE*


Monter l'ISO


Installer Tuxera NTFS ou bien Paragon NTFS pour pouvoir écrire sur une partition NTFS


Ouvrer le Terminal
Exécuter la commande suivante 

```
rsync -arv /Volumes/NOM_ISO/ /Volumes/NOM_BOOTCAMP/
```

Vérifier qu'il n'y a aucune erreur


Redémarrer sur OS X (histoire d'être sur qu'on part sur une base propre)


Redémarrer sur la partition Windows (pour ma part partition 4) avec *rEFIt*


Installer Windows 7, SANS FORMATER LA PARTITION
A chaque redémarrage, redémarrer sur la partition Windows et sélectionner Windows et pas l'installation


Redémarrer sur OS X


Avec l'*Assistant BootCamp*, créer une clé USB avec les pilotes BootCamp


Redémarrer sur Windows et installer les pilotes BootCamp


Pour supprimer, le "DVD" d'installation de Windows : 
Supprimer au démarrage avec bcdedit le "DVD" 
Exécuter la commande Prompt en tant qu'administrateur 
Tapez 
	
	



```
bcdedit
```
 pour obtenir une liste des options de démarrage 
Trouvez celui qui a la description de "l'installation de Windows" 
Exécutez la ligne de commande 
	
	



```
bcdedit / delete {identifiant de l'option d'installation de Windows}
```


Redémarrer et supprimer, fichiers et dossiers du DVD (attention ne supprimer pas les fichiers de boot, ex : bootmgr...)
 

Vous pouvez supprimer *rEFIt* si vous voulez (touche ALT au démarrage pour afficher la partition Windows)

Si ça peut aider !


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2014)

Evite d'en faire partout... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/tuto-bootcamp-windows-7-ssd-optibay-dvd-usb-1244974.html


----------



## HyDrOgEn60 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour *neospeed*
Je voulais te remercier milles fois pour ce TUTO qui m'a aidé à ENFIN installer Windows 7 64bits sous mon iMac Mid 2010 tournant sous Maverick 10.9.5 
Tous comme toi impossible à installer via clé USB ou DD Externe !! Vu que mon Superdrive marche SuperBien 
Comme j'ai suivi ton TUTO à la lettre, j'aimerais apporter quelques précisions / éclaircissement sur ces points pour éviter qu'une personne voulant également suivre ton TUTO se bloque (toujours pénible) d'où mon retour d'experience:



> 9. 1. Exécuter les commandes suivantes :
> 
> ```
> defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0
> ...



Pour ma part ça ne marche pas, pour voir les fichiers cachés il faut exécuter les commandes suivantes:

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles YES
sudo killall Finder
```
et pour les cacher à nouveau après l'opération il faut exécuter les commandes suivantes:

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles NO
sudo killall Finder
```



> 16 Installer Windows 7, SANS FORMATER LA PARTITION


Je préciserais juste de bien choisir la partition *BOOTCAMP* pour éviter de planter la machine 

Et pour finir tu t'es trompé sur la ligne de commande au point 20. 4.
Il n'y a pas d'espace entre le "/" & "delete", ce qui donne:

```
bcdedit /delete {identifiant de l'option d'installation de Windows}
```

Voila, effectivement ton tuto m'a super bien aidé et je t'en remercie milles fois 

Je vais maintenant consulter le forum pour savoir si il est possible de migrer en OS X Yosemite sans perdre ma partition Bootcamp et son contenu.
Cordialement,


----------



## Toine_89 (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup, j'ai enfin réussis à installer windows après migration vers un SSD.
Cependant j'avais l'habitude auparavant de virtualiser mon bootcamp avec vmware fusion pour pouvoir travailler depuis ma partition mac lorsque ca nécessité pas beaucoup de ressource et quand par contre par exemple je voulais jouer et j'avais besoin de la carte graphique je booté depuis la partition windows phisyque.

Cependant, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon vmware fusion, il m'affiche le message suivant : VMWARE FUSION ne trouve aucun volume bootcamp sur ce mac.

Avez vous une idée ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## RouxSystem (26 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ce tuto. Ça a bien fonctionné chez moi.

Je me demande juste comment on exécute les commandes Bcdedit pour enlever le "DVD" d'installation. Et aussi comment on enlève Refit.

Ces petites précisions dans le tuto, et ce serait parfait.

Encore une fois, merci !


----------



## rickky (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
je sèche sur ces 2 points : 

Monter l'ISO : s'agit-il de copier le contenu de l'ISO sur la partition ou copier simplement le fichier .ISO ?

et : 

rsync -arv /Volumes/NOM_ISO/ /Volumes/NOM_BOOTCAMP/
Que mettre dans à la place de Volumes ?   Pour ma part, la partition BOOTCAMP est sur : 

/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                                SIZE           IDENTIFIER
   0:       GUID_partition_scheme                           *500.1 GB      disk1
   1:       EFI EFI                                                    209.7 MB       disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.9 GB       disk1s2


le nom de mon fichier ISO : GRMCHPXFRER_FR_DVD.iso


puis : 
/Volumes/NOM_BOOTCAMP/
Par quoi dois-je remplacer tout çà svp ?
Merci


----------



## rickky (12 Décembre 2014)

Quelqu'un pour m'aider svp ?


----------



## toutmac (26 Décembre 2014)

bonsoir 
est ce que votre tuto fonctionne avec un i mac mi 2011 avec l'OS 10.10.1 ?
parce que dans le point n°2 réparer votre partition de BootCamp
Laisser cocher "Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieur" + "Installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou version ultérieur" ce choix n'apparait pas dans l'assistant Boot Camp


----------



## neospeed (28 Décembre 2014)

Merci *HyDrOgEn60* pour tes retours. 

En effet, mes commandes ne sont pas : 

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0
```
mais 

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 1
```

PS : Comment fait-on pour modifier un message, j'aimerais prendre tes remarques dans le tuto ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

Bonjour * RouxSystem*,

La commande Bcdedit est a exécuter dans l'invite de commande de windows. (Windows+R et taper ensuite "cmd" pour y avoir accès).

Pour supprimer rEFIt, tu peux te regarder sur le site officiel de rEFIt (http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s3_remove.html).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------

Bonjour *rickky*,


*Monter l'ISO*
Cela signifie d'ouvrir l'image ISO, comme un DMG, tu double clic et ça la monte normalement si tu n'as pas modifié le programme par défaut, sinon c'est "DiskImageMounter"​
*rsync -arv /Volume...*
Une fois l'iso ouvert (monté, cf : ci-dessus) tu doit avoir le nom de l'ISO dans /Volume
Tu peux faire un 
	
	



```
ls /Volume
```
 dans le terminal pour voir.


```
/dev/disk1
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *500.1 GB disk1
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1
2: Microsoft Basic Data [B]BOOTCAMP[/B] 499.9 GB disk1s2
```

Ci-dessus on voit que le nom de ta partition Bootcamp ce nomme "BOOTCAMP". La commande sera donc :


```
rsync -arv /Volumes/[B]Nom de la partition de l'ISO et pas [I]GRMCHPXFRER_FR_DVD.iso[/I][/B]/ /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/
```



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

Bonjour *toutmac*,

J'ai essayé aussi en 10.10.1 et je n'ai pas réussi si tu as trouvé la solution je suis preneur. Par ce que là, j'ai été obligé de supprimer mon OptiBay le temps de remettre mon SuperDrive pour installer Windows.


----------



## algounet (14 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour le tuto marche impec 
J'ai installé windows 8.1 au passage (tout en ayant installé le 7 sur la machine virtuelle au début du tuto)

Un détail de ma config
Macbookpro early2011
SSD : OSX 10.10.1
HDD : WINDOWS 8.1

La commande pour modifier le info.plist sous 10.10 a changé 
sudo codesign -fs - /Applications/Utilities/Boot\ Camp\ Assistant.app --deep


----------



## MrGadjo (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour NeoSpeed et bonjour aux autres !

J'ai un MacBookPro 13" de mi-2010 avec un SSD Crucial 500 Go (HFS+ journalisé) que j'ai installé moi-même.
Je souhaite partitionner mon SSD (400 Go Mac et 100 Go Windows 7 Pro que je possède avec sa clé).

Version de la ROM de démarrage : MBP71.0039.B0E (J'ai donc mis ça dans le fichier info.plist et MacBookPro7,1 au lieu des MacBookPro6,2 pour les autres lignes).

J'ai suivi la première étape de ton tuto mais lorsque je lance BootCamp pour le partitionnage j'ai un message d'erreur au bout de quelques minutes disant "Une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque".
Suite à la lecture de quelques messages sur quelques forums j'ai vu des gens parler du "TRIM" ou de choses de ce style... Bien que débrouillard là je dois avouer que je suis un peu perdu !

Alors est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous pourrait m'éclaircir please ? 

Guillaume,
Bonne soirée !


----------



## krl86 (7 Février 2015)

@MrGadjo essaye TRIM enabler. J'ai installé un SAMSUNG SSD 840 PRO 128GB au début de l'automne et je me suis bien renseigné sur son utilisation:

Dis grossièrement, les disques durs SSD fonctionnent en n'allant pas utiliser les blocks libres si ceux-ci sont "neufs". Les nouvelles données à enregistrer depuis un effacement vont par défaut s'écrire sur l'espace effacé. La fonction TRIM, en plus d'apporter peut-être les avantages que tu cherches (j'en sais rien, j'ai un autre problème), oblige donc le disque à utiliser de manière homogène tous les blocs. Effectivement, le défaut de péremption du SSD se joue comme un espace creusé trop longtemps. C'est un petit programme tout bête qui active la fonction une fois mais ne se lance pas au démarrage (vous pouvez le désactiver dans les applis).


----------



## krl86 (7 Février 2015)

Ce qui m'amène ici c'est l'installation de Windows 7 64 bits sur un 17" mid 2010 sous 10.6.8...

J'ai un XP d'installé et je vous passe les détails des recherches et tentatives pour essayer d'y parvenir.

Ton tuto s'adresse à des utilisateurs très précis aussi je voudrais savoir AUPRÈS DE TOUS:

CELA VAUT-IL LE COUP D'UPGRADER MON OS QUI ME VA PARFAITEMENT? (10.6.8)

En effet, celui-ci est libre de tous gadgets et sophistications et le nouveau vent d'apple tend beaucoup au superflu...

Merci


----------



## pjarrige73 (10 Février 2015)

Un grand merci pour ce TUTO qui m'a aussi aider pour l'install de Windows 
++


----------



## pjarrige73 (10 Février 2015)

Bon j'ai parlé trop vite..
Après avoir suivit toute la séquence, j'ai pu crée mon Win Seven Pro 64 Bits sur ma clé USB 16 Giga
Création "enfin" du volume Windows via BootCamp puis 
le redémarrage automatique sur windows pour sont installation mais : il ne trouve pas .. pourtant il a bien crée une clé Bootable WININSTALL à partir de l'ISO avec son contenu.

J'avoue que je sèche .. et maintenant quand on relance Boot Camp il ne propose que de supprimer la partition BootCamp pour restaurer la partition unique de départ..

Avez-vous une idée ??


----------



## pjarrige73 (10 Février 2015)

Donc en fait plus précisément, au redémarrage pour chercher le device USB bootable avec Windows 7 Pro 64 ... il ne le trouve pas et demande d'appuyer sur une touche .. et on en reste là .. 
J'ai physiquement enlever tous les autres périphérique USB excepté la clé bootable et la prise clavier sur le mac et malgré tout c'est idem..

Install sur iMac..

j'ai pourtant fait exactement la même chose avec la même clé sur mon MBPro rétina avec Yosémite et nikel ..

Je ne comprends ce qui se passe on diraît que l'iMac à du mal à détecter au boot la clé 

Firmware à mettre à jour ?
PRAM ?
autre ??


----------



## pjarrige73 (11 Février 2015)

SVP, auriez vous une idée ??$J'ai besoin d'installer une application spécifique sur ma partition PC de l'iMac et impossible du coup
Cdlt,


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> SVP, auriez vous une idée ??$J'ai besoin d'installer une application spécifique sur ma partition PC de l'iMac et impossible du coup
> Cdlt,


Ton iMac possède un lecteur de DVD ou pas ?

J'ai pu constater qu'avec tous les matériels possédant un lecteur DVD, que l'installation d'une version de Windows 7/8/8.1 via Boot Camp ne posait aucun problème, mais à condition d'avoir une version originale d'un DVD de Windows ou une copie faite sous PC. En dehors de ça, toutes mes tentatives avec des clés USB se sont vouées à l'échec, y compris en partant d'un fichier original .iso.

Toutes les bidouilles que l'on trouvera ne fonctionneront que sur une gamme de matériel et ne sera en aucun cas pérenne sur une autre gamme. Quoi te dire de plus ? Sur le fond pas grand chose, il y a une solution, mais laquelle te conviendra ? Personne ne le sait et n'a aucune certitude.

Je ne suis jamais arrivé à rien en bidouillant avec reFIt, ni même avec les lignes de commandes, ni même en passant par l'étape de resigner le fichier original.


----------



## pjarrige73 (11 Février 2015)

Hi Locke,

Merci de ta réponse et de ton aide.
Oui, c'est vraiment très curieux que cela ne fonctionne pas sur l'iMac..
J'ai le lecteur DVD intégré
Idem que toi pour toutes les bidouilles effectuées et NADA 

Ok si je n'ai pas le choix, du coup j'achèterai la dernière version de Windows en DVD et zou.

Je vais encore chercher plus côté USA si d'autres on aussi été confrontés à cela au préalable et si info de taille, je posterai ici.

On a l'impression en conclusion que c'est le device USB qu'il ne gère pas correctement au reboot via BootCamp ou alors une combinaison du formatage de la clé USB dit bootable via BootCamp qui n'est pas interprété correctement par l'iMac au redémarrage... bref ça sent le bug apple à plein nez, non ?

++


----------



## pjarrige73 (13 Février 2015)

Hi,

Après avoir surfé sur les serveur amerlocks ..

l'iMac 27" avant 2012 ne bootera pas sur une clé USB bootable tout simlplement parce que ce n'est pas géré comme la prise en main de BootCamp qu'il faut modifier au niveau du INFO.PLIST pour créer un volume Windows..

C'est donc dans le firmware .. smc ... enfin il faudrait trouver un moyen d'activer le device USB pour la prise en charge de clé bootable MSDOS FAT 32
Je n'ai pas encore oeuvré dans ce sens .. j'ai décidé en attendant de m'acheter un Full Windows DVD 8.1 Pro 64 pour déjà pourvoir faire mon install

A vous =>
++


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Sur le fond, tu as une possibilité de créer une version de Windows xx dans une machine virtuelle, soit avec Parallels Desktop, soit avec VMware.

Mais ton ou tes logiciels demandent-ils des ressources importantes ?

En règle générale, pas mal de logiciels fonctionnent correctement en machine virtuelle. L'avantage est qu'une machine virtuelle est indépendante de OS X et contenue dans un gros fichier. Si cela ne plait plus, on efface. Et c'est plus simple en installation avec un bête fichier .iso.


----------



## Skits (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Après de nombreuses tentatives en allant jusqu'au bout du tuto, j'ai essayé de raccourcir la démarche. Et bingo ça marche! Pour faire simple pendant l'installation avec la virualbox on me demande d'installer sur la partition Bootcamp. Je formate, l'installation se lance je m'arrête lorsqu'il me demande un nom pour l'ordinateur. Je redémarre avec Refind (pareil que Refit) j'ouvre la partition windows, l'installation se finit, voilà je suis sur windows 8.1. 
Par contre je me retrouve avec des problèmes de place pour Windows. J'ai alloué seulement 45 Go. Windows me sert pour utilisation professionnelle. Et je suis étonné par la quantité de place que prenne certaine application. Du coup je dois refaire toute la démarche et je crois que je vais tout basculer sur windows. Quelle est la place minimale pour Mac OS? Quelle est la meilleur façon pour transférer toutes les données sur windows depuis mac?

Macbook 15" mid 2010 i5@2,4Ghz SSD OCZ 120Go et Optibay avec DD 320Go , 8Go Ram


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

Skits a dit:


> Et je suis étonné par la quantité de place que prenne certaine application


Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier winsxs qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr

Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il aurait fallu attribuer au minimum 60 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.

Et là avec ton petit SSD de 120 Go, tu es pris à la gorge.


----------



## Skits (15 Février 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse. C'est vrai que avec la taille du ssd je vais devoir faire un choix entre windows et mon environnement de travail habituel Mac OS. Ou je change le SSD qui a 2 ans. Je pensais pas que j'aurais à un moment donné à changer d'environnement complètement. Mais je crois que le moment est venu.


----------



## Dwag (3 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi la démarche en entier, et lors du démarrage avec rEFIt sur Windows 7, l'installation se passe correctement, je choisis ma partition bootcamp, et lors du redémarrage, j'ai le message "Le programme d'installation prépare l'ordinateur pour la première utilisation" qui dure plusieurs heures avant de m'afficher un écran bleu avec un message de crash. Je précise que je suis sur un iMac mid-2008, et j'ai vu au-dessus qu'apparemment sur les iMacs le bootcamp par USB était impossible ? Du coup je pense essayer de graver mon .iso sur un DVD, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Dwag a dit:


> Du coup je pense essayer de graver mon .iso sur un DVD, qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'en pense que ce serait pour toi la meilleure solution, vu que tu as encore un DVD fonctionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment se fait-il que la méthode décrite dans le premier post fonctionne pour installer Windows en dualboot mais que crée une partition avec Utilitaire de Disque puis tenter d'installer Windows dessus via sa clé bootable ne fonctionne pas (nous sortant un message comme quoi windows n'a pas pu préparer l'ordinateur à démarrer dans la phase suivante d'installation).

Je vous pose cette question car j'aime comprendre pourquoi ça fonctionne ou ça ne fonctionne pas 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

Dans la base de connaissances Apple, il y a des variantes d'installation selon les modèles.

Ce que je constate personnellement est qu'un Mac possédant encore son SuperDrive en fonctionnement, que l'installation depuis un DVD fonctionnera correctement, mais que l'installation depuis une clé USB échouera.

D'ailleurs, j'ai pu le vérifier avec mon MBP 2010 et mon iMac 2011, impossible depuis une clé USB, mais possible avec le SuperDrive fonctionnel. Et pourtant, j'ai tenté toutes les manipulations possibles, modification de fichiers, resignature de fichiers, etc, mais rien n'y a fait en voulant utiliser une clé USB.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2015)

D'accord, je vois. Malheureusement mon SuperDrive ne fonctionne plus, quand j'insère un DVD il "l'avale" mais le ressors quelques minutes après. En même temps mon MacBook Pro a eu droit un verre d'eau et ne voulais plus s'allumer, ce n'est que depuis quelques jours que j'ai eu l'idée de tester de le rallumer, et bim fonctionnel sauf le SuperDrive ><

J'vais voir si je peux le remplacer manuellement car si ça peut m'éviter d'avoir à passer une semaine à tester divers tutoriels pour installer Windows alors je prends 

Merci à toi pour cet éclairage en tout cas 

Edit : Après démontage du MacBook Pro puis ensuite du SuperDrive, il y avait un débris qui empêchait le fonctionnement de ce dernier. Du coup je vais retanter de réinstaller Windows via DVD


----------



## anthony9174 (9 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Le tutoriel m'a l'air excellent sauf que je bloque au niveau de la modification du fichier *Info.plist *et de ses autorisations ...
J'ai testé *batchmod*, ouverture d'une session root pour modifier les autorisations, aucun des deux fonctionnent pour moi.

Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## roro974 (25 Février 2016)

possesseur d'un imac mi-2011, dur dur cette install de windows.

j'ai tenté pas mal de choses mais sans succès.

j'ai essayé en 10.10 en 10.11  W7 et W8 (pas original)

dans le tuto avec W7, a l'étape 14, pas de volume bootcamp ou windows pour booter ! (clé usb ou cd)

avec W8.1, j'arrive à booter sur la clé mais au moment de choisir la partition pour installer W8, il n'en veut pas, le formatage ne fonctionne pas. une fois il a commencé à installer (0 %) puis a renoncé !

je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre le problème

merci pour vos conseils

ROro


----------



## Geekfou (26 Février 2016)

roro974 a dit:


> possesseur d'un imac mi-2011, dur dur cette install de windows.
> 
> j'ai tenté pas mal de choses mais sans succès.
> 
> ...


Comment y lé le 974,
essaie en faisant un CD bootable du Windows que tu veux installer avec ce logiciel par exemple, puis suit le tuto si dessous 
http://tuto4you.fr/installer-windows-7-sur-un-mac-bootcamp/


----------



## roro974 (27 Février 2016)

pet quar tour !

w7 c'est la galère, le CD ou la clé ne sont jamais reconnu au boot !

pour W8.1 et W10, il y a du mieux, je peux booter dessus mais au moment de choisir la partition, il m'affiche que je ne peux pas la sélectionner pour installer ou quand je crois que c'est ok, il m'affiche installation impossible

j'ai vu pas mal de tuto mais ça ne marche pas !


----------



## UsagesNum (29 Février 2016)

roro974 a dit:


> pet quar tour !
> 
> w7 c'est la galère,





En fait j'ai réussi, à un moment cela à fonctionné et j'ignore pourquoi...


----------



## jonston (13 Août 2018)

neospeed a dit:


> Démarrer la machine virtuelle et installer jusqu'a l'étape de saisir le nom de l'ordinateur


bonjour, la manop bloque pour moi à cet endroit.
Virtualbox m’indique un message d’erreur ‘’fatal’’ quelque chose. A priori ça ne boot pas....
Quelqu’un sait il a quoi cela est dû ?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2018)

jonston a dit:


> bonjour, la manop bloque pour moi à cet endroit.
> Virtualbox m’indique un message d’erreur ‘’fatal’’ quelque chose. A priori ça ne boot pas....
> Quelqu’un sait il a quoi cela est dû ?
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


Tu tentes d'installer quelle version de Windows dans quel Mac _(modèle, année)_ ? Cette méthode _(empirique)_ ne fonctionne plus depuis belle lurette et ne concernait que des vieux modèles de Mac de 2010 !

Sorti d'une installation officielle via Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !


----------



## jonston (13 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu tentes d'installer quelle version de Windows dans quel Mac _(modèle, année)_ ? Cette méthode _(empirique)_ ne fonctionne plus depuis belle lurette et ne concernait que des vieux modèles de Mac de 2010 !
> 
> Sorti d'une installation officielle via Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !


Je tente d’installer Windows 7 sur un iMac 21,5 pouces de mi-2010, avec Mac OS Maverick (restauration à cette version).
J’ai essayé tout un tas d’installation mais rien y fait notamment via BootCamp.


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2018)

jonston a dit:


> Je tente d’installer Windows 7 sur un iMac 21,5 pouces de mi-2010, avec Mac OS Maverick


Normalement ça ne pose aucun problème, sauf qu'il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD gravé de Windows 7 depuis un vrai PC et utiliser le SuperDrive de ton iMac.


----------



## jonston (16 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Normalement ça ne pose aucun problème, sauf qu'il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD gravé de Windows 7 depuis un vrai PC et utiliser le SuperDrive de ton iMac.


Merci pour tes conseils.
J'ai donc restauré la version High Sierra et relancer l'installation. J'utilise un dvd-rw sur lequel j'ai gravé un fichier iso windows 7 avec un PC sous windows 7.
Et voici le message :
"windows 10 n'est pas pris en charge sur ce mac.
Utilisez un disque USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 7 ou Windows 8"
J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas...
Connais tu ce problème ?
Merci.


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2018)

jonston a dit:


> J'utilise un dvd-rw sur lequel j'ai gravé un fichier iso windows 7 avec un PC sous windows 7


Pas de DVD réinscriptible, ce type de DVD n'est pas finalisé et macOS ne trouve pas le boot de démarrage. De plus, je te conseillerais de revenir à une version de macOS antérieure, car macOS High Sierra pose quelques problèmes. De même, utiliser macOS High Sierra dans un MBP de 2010 est téméraire, matériellement parlant il n'est plus à la hauteur.


----------



## jonston (16 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pas de DVD réinscriptible, ce type de DVD n'est pas finalisé et macOS ne trouve pas le boot de démarrage. De plus, je te conseillerais de revenir à une version de macOS antérieure, car macOS High Sierra pose quelques problèmes. De même, utiliser macOS High Sierra dans un MBP de 2010 est téméraire, matériellement parlant il n'est plus à la hauteur.


Ah ok, je n'avais pas cette information concernant le dvd.
Pour High Sierra j'ai effectivement constaté que le mac ramait un peu contrairement aux autres os.
Je vais repasser en sierra, trouver un dvd et reprendre la manip.
Merci Locke.


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2018)

jonston a dit:


> Pour High Sierra j'ai effectivement constaté que le mac ramait un peu contrairement aux autres os.


Depuis El Capitan, il est conseillé d'avoir au moins 8 Go de mémoire et un SSD, en dessous macOS est trop à l'étroit.


----------



## jonston (16 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis El Capitan, il est conseillé d'avoir au moins 8 Go de mémoire et un SSD, en dessous macOS est trop à l'étroit.


Ok, je comprends car j’en n’ai que 4go de mémoire et probablement pas de ssd que je ne connaissais pas entre nous soit dit ...


----------

